# December 2012 Photo Contest Theme is..



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

*"Deck the halls! Tis the Season for your GSD's to Show their Holly Jolly Spirit!"

Let's see your favorite pictures of your shepherds celebrating the holidays!*


Chosen by Ali B.​*CONTEST RULES: (Any violations will be deleted without notice.)*​
Only one picture per member allowed.
*Maximum image size is 800 x 600* (or 600 x 800). Oversized images will be deleted.
*It has to be a picture YOU took - not a professional one.*
The contest is for purebred *GSDs*. At least one GSD must be in the picture.
*No comments allowed in the contest thread. Use the COMMENTS thread to post comments*.
If you are attaching a photo use three periods "..." as the required text.
No alterations of pictures by any image software allowed except for resizing pictures if they are too big or lightening them.
The winner will be notified by PM and has 2 days to choose the next month's theme. If I receive no response after 2 days the second place winner gets 1 day to select a theme. After that - I pick the theme. In case of a tie I will PM the contestants a tie-breaker question.
You have from now to Monday, December 24th to enter your picture. Voting will run December 25th - December 31st.​


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Sasha2008 (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## cshepherd9 (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)




----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)

*** photos removed - rules #1 & 7 **


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

*...*

...


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

....


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

xmas2 by Gator_Dog, on Flickr


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

**photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## GrammaD (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## lkellen (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## Balto (Nov 24, 2012)

...


----------



## Bubbles (Aug 31, 2012)

...


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

View attachment 23631


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

...


----------



## Courtdar (Dec 10, 2012)

...


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

......


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

...


** 2nd photo and title removed - rules #1 & 5 **


----------



## kayek9 (Aug 27, 2002)




----------



## Grizzpup (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

Kobi 01/09/12


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## WorkingK9 (Oct 1, 2012)

...


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## frillint1 (Sep 2, 2010)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## DollBaby (Oct 31, 2012)

** photo removed - rule #2 **


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)




----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)




----------

